

Kasparov flees Russia on detention fears amid Putin crackdown - wslh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-06/kasparov-flees-russia-on-detention-fears-amid-putin-crackdown.html

======
1gor
Kasparov is a totally manufactured 'Russian opposition' figure.

As late as 2004 he was a member of a US "Security Advisory Council" (NSAC). It
was funny to see Kasparov's name on the website under the slogan: "Advisory
Council members have dedicated their careers to American security", right next
to assistant Secretary of Defence
[http://img717.imageshack.us.nyud.net/img717/1337/kasparov.jp...](http://img717.imageshack.us.nyud.net/img717/1337/kasparov.jpg)

I respect his anti-Putin views, and his chess achievements, but how exactly
can he make a political career in Russia with such a background?

Most likely has left Russia because he has became completely irrelevant as a
politician there, not because of some crackdown.

~~~
Demiurge
Also, his family has lived in NYC for a while now.

------
asdfologist
This is more than a month old.

~~~
wslh
Was it already featured on HN?

Also, the algorithms that we often talk about on HN everyday are decades
older... ;-)

~~~
dalke
In case you missed them: "Titanic Sinks Four Hours After Hitting Iceberg",
"Japan Declares War on U.S." "Man On The Moon" "Dewey Defeats Truman" "Beatle
John Lennon Slain"

Do you know how to use the search feature?

This was mentioned three weeks ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5951050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5951050)
.

~~~
tehwebguy
Your account is 1334 days old, so you should be aware that berating someone
with sarcasm & the search feature is discouraged here.

~~~
danso
And, to your point, I for one would upvote an enlightening article about
Charles Babbage's analytical engine, even (or _especially_ ) if it were
published 150 years ago.

------
guard-of-terra
Why now? The crackdown is almost past and interesting times are about to
begin.

I guess he could not wait a month.

